# Blasts at UK Oil Depot



## cameron_highlander (11 Dec 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4517962.stm

What caught my eye was some eyewitness accounts that they had seen an airplane crash into the depot (at least when I read it, the page is changing every five minutes). 

Don't ask why I'm awake and looking at news at 3am.


----------



## Spr.Earl (11 Dec 2005)

Just caught the latest and it seem's just a accident with in the plant.? :


----------



## winchable (11 Dec 2005)

The Airplane reports were just rumours, police are treating it as an accident.
4 injured somewhat seriously, 32 others with less serious injuries.


----------

